# Bio-Plastic toys safer, earth-friendlier



## spiritmomma (Aug 29, 2005)

Check out this news link my friend sent to me:

http://news.com.com/8301-10784_3-975...=2547-1_3-0-20

Apparently this could be a new trend. Plastic toys are cheaper than wooden ones, but then again, plastic toys are _cheap_er than wooden ones. I wonder if it would be better to avoid plastic toys altogether. But I guess if you are going to have plastic toys with a short usable life (WHY???) then these would be the toys to get.
My humble opinion is that you are better off to buy toys that will last forever and pass them on to someone else when they are no longer useful for your children. But I subscribe to the philosophy that one helps the earth, not by buying a lot of earth-friendly products, but by consuming less in general.

Anyone tried these toys yet? Are they durable?


----------



## BellinghamCrunchie (Sep 7, 2005)

We haven't tried the toys yet, but a friend brought some bioplastic sports bottles back from Germany and they are MUCH nicer than either the plastic ones you can get here or the stainless steel ones... seem very sturdy; don't leech. Wish they made them in sippy cup styles. And that they were available in the US.


----------

